# Am i being blinded by my desire to have another child?



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi girls After 3 years ttc and 1 failed fresh cycle dh and i conceived a baby boy following fet cycle. We have 4 more frozen embryos. Our son will turn 1 this week and he is still breastfeeding. I am already 35 yrs old and given the fact that we can only afford one cycle per year and since i have no idea how long it will take me to conceive we want to try again and go for another cycle early next year. The thing is I work full-time and my boy is very clingy to me and he is also still breastfeeding and sometimes it's just too overwhelming cos I am constantly on the go and I just don't have time for myself. Dh said to me that he cannot imagine how we will cope with two kids cos we are already always on the go with just one kid. But then again there are a lot of people who have more than one kid and they seem to be coping. On the other hand sometimes I wonder whether I am rushing into it because of my strong desire to get pregnant again. I loved being pregnant and I missed it so much. Am I rushing into it though?


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I don't think you are rushing in to it.  Sadly with infertility we never know how long it will take to get pregnant again.  My friend planned a 3 year gap between all her children and low and behold she got pregnant within 2 months of trying for each one!  

You can see that I have two and to be honest it works really well.  My eldest entertains my youngest a lot and they are always playing together.  Our life isn't much different from when we had one.  Our youngest just tags along with us all.

I wouldn't worry about your son being clingy, he won't be like that forever. It's most probably just a phase.

Sadly I didn't enjoy my first pregnancy, as I had a lot of issues and bleeding, but I knew that I desparately wanted another little one.

Good luck and go for it.

X


----------

